# Bannerman - Church of Christ



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 18, 2005)

I am looking for the 2 volume set of Bannerman's book on ecclesiology. If you happen to find it, let me know.

Scott had found a copy through someone on the board....so if there are other copies out there that someone knows about, let me know. Thanks all.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jan 18, 2005)

Thats a switch. I have something that you don't have???? Wanna borrow mine for now?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2005)

Matt,

You might want to check out this link: http://store.yahoo.com/wtsbooks/0921148216.html


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 18, 2005)

Dear Math,

At the RHB, they have the 2 volume set Bannerman - Church of Christ, for $56. I don't know who publish it, but iam sure that it came not so long time ago in reprint again.
Reformation heritage books - (616) 977 0599


----------



## Mayflower (Jan 19, 2005)

This is by the way the best book that i ever read on the doctrine of the church


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 19, 2005)

I ordered it from Reformation Heritage Books. WTS was $25 more. 

Thnaks for your help gents. I had looked at RHB, but they did not have it listed on thier site. She said sometime they miss a few books here and there. But they had it and it was instock.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 19, 2005)

Glad you found a cheaper edition, Matt. 

I'm going to have to get an RHB catalogue and stop relying on their website alone!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> I ordered it from Reformation Heritage Books. WTS was $25 more.
> 
> Thnaks for your help gents. I had looked at RHB, but they did not have it listed on thier site. She said sometime they miss a few books here and there. But they had it and it was instock.



Matt, you got the $56 version? Correct? Who publishes it?


----------

